# Next Season: Top 5 NBA teams.



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Who will be the top 5 teams in the NBA (east and west) next season?

1.Lakers
2.Jazz
3.Boston
4.New Orleans
5.Rockets


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Who will be the top 5 teams in the NBA (east and west) next season?
> 
> 1.Lakers
> 2.Jazz
> ...


1. Boston
2. Spurs
3. Lakers
4. Jazz
5. Pistons


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

To early to tell. There will be a ton of trades this off season. Teams will look entirely different starting July 1st. T

he Jazz should be in the top 4 next season. They did have a pretty darn good record after picking up Korver. Hopefully they make a few moves this off season so they get better and get what they need.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Get rid of dead weight like Collins and Hart.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

You poor Jazz fans, setting yourselves up for disappointment already next year!
Jazz are not even close to:
Celtics
Lakers
Spurs
Hornets
Pistons
Rockets (when healthy)
Suns
Jazz are a middle of the pack playoff team like the Mavs, Cavs, Magic at best
btw look for Portland to be the team to beat in the Northwest next year


----------



## redjedi (Feb 9, 2008)

Hard to tell until after the draft and the major free agent moves. As of now you can safely put the Lakers, Jazz and Hornets from the west. You can really only put the Celtics from the east as the Pistons have no coach, the Cavs have no depth, Spurs will be caught by age, Suns and Mavs have new coaches to deal with. On paper many of the teams can make an argument to be there but that is the rub on a question like this, nobody has any idea how the new dynamics will affect each team. The four that I mention will be basically what you saw this year and will be "known quantities" Everyone else is a wait and see.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

hockey said:


> You poor Jazz fans, setting yourselves up for disappointment already next year!
> Jazz are not even close to:
> Celtics
> Lakers
> ...


Do you mind sharing some of those mind altering drugs that have apparently taken over you brain. :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

UintaMan said:


> #1DEER 1-I said:
> 
> 
> > Who will be the top 5 teams in the NBA (east and west) next season?
> ...


I think Uintah is more accurate vs 1-I assuming no major changes in the off season, but while the Lakers get better (Bynum back in the lineup and better synergy with Gasol with more experience with the team) next year the Spurs are only getting older...


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

> You poor Jazz fans, setting yourselves up for disappointment already next year!
> Jazz are not even close to:
> Celtics
> Lakers
> ...


First off the only two teams in your list that give us a run for our money is Lakers, Celtics, Spurs, in that order.

Okay here we go:
*1-Celtics-*Jazz were one of the only western conference team to win @Boston
*2-Lakers-*Fantom calls decided the Lakers to be winners of the Jazz/Lakers series. Two company men Bob Delany (already accused by Tim Donaghy as a phantom ref) and Steve Javie were put in game 5-never mind heres the link- 



 don't try to argue those calls were fair because Lamar Odems wide open dunk and one clearly shows there not. Game 6 the Jazz lost by three heres the three points they lost by 



 Kobe kicking Matt Harpring and getting and and 1 when it should have been an offensive foul, the little a**whole (Kobe) whined about Memo doing the same thing to him in a preseason game. There's the two games the Jazz should have won it that series and moved on.
*3-Spurs-* We kick there but at our place and they kick our butt at there place. But there beginning to lessen.
*4-Hornets-* Come on we beat them by 20+ twice at home this season, won them by 13 on there home court, and in one game @ the Hornets arena we were down 28 points and got it back within 4 with 2 minutes to go in the 4th, even when they kick us they can't keep us down. Chris Paul may be better overall (not really) but Deron eats him up head to head.
*5-Pistons-*We have there number, they don't beat us often at home or on the road, we won both games last season and both games this season, and we were the only western conference team to win @Detroit and @Boston.
*6-Rockets-* We took them out two years in a row in the first round. Yes this year there was an excuse but last season no. As I recall Tracy McGrady guaranteed the second round, we didn't let that happen with or without Yao did we.
*7-Suns-*Shaq trade was a mistake we beat them with Shaq and without Shaq, Suns aren't greater than the Jazz now they just separated the difference a little more with the Shaq trade.

Jazz aren't overrated there where they should be at the top of the western conference, without our bad December road slide we could have easily been number one or two this year when the difference in the winning percentage was near none.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

1-I I have to preface my post with that I think you are a very very biased jazz fan and you are not very objective....I must also note that I officiate HS football (I only mention to say that I think 99% of fans are way too biased and do not know jack squat about rules, spirit or letter of the rules). I will admit that a couple of those plays are very questionable, a COUPLE, not all 18 plays like this guy who posted the video thinks. It is such a shame that this loser Donaghy has called all official's integrity into question... :evil: This will be interesting how it all shakes out; I can almost envision civil suits before it all goes away in that a lot of people may have lost jobs and money due to this loser's actions.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Your telling me the NBA isn't a little rigged? Come on open your eyes not just questionable but very questionable calls are called on every night of every game of every quarter of NBA games, not just the Jazz games but games all over the league. The NBA is finally getting what it deserves and getting uncovered for the controvercy thats been going on for years"is it fixed or is it not" Donaghy taking the turn, you got me now I'll get you back. *Where else are decision makers(referees) escape all responsibility to admit error and have their bosses(Stern) fine those wronged (players, coaches) who dare to speak out.* The NBA finally got caught with their hand in the cookie jar and all Stern can say when something comes up is "rediculouse".


----------



## Ry859 (Jun 13, 2008)

my opinion top 5 teams 1.lakers. 2. celtics 3.san antonio. 4. utah. 5. pistons jazz are not overated uintaman. They beat out hornets rockets and run up there with the spurs get your stuff straight dog


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

In all honesty, the Jazz are 1 interior defender away from being a legit title contender. Right now they are definitely not an odds on favorite, but let's see what the boys can do in this off-season and see if anyone is stupid enough to trade for AK-47's ridiculous contract.

my 5 are:

Lakers
Hornets
Celtics
Jazz
Rockets/Blazers/Sixers(tied for 5 until we see them all play some ball)


----------

